# I bought this new doe for wether breeding dam. Need some judgement on her please



## Auggie (May 11, 2021)

I bought a new genetic wether commercial doe. What do you think of her? She was $1000 and is 5 years old ( not in the photo)
What are some thing I should breed out or into her









Here's a video of her


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

In regards to wether stock? Her rear is fluffy, so it’s hard to fully gauge muscling. She could use more body length.

Since a profile picture only tells half the story, a front and rear picture would help determine if she has any width. Wether genetics are slow-growing but need heavy muscling and a wide base.

She’s a nice doe from this angle. Since wether stock is entirely different than fullblood boers, I’d pair her with a well-muscled, longer-bodied wether buck.


----------



## Auggie (May 11, 2021)

CountyLineAcres said:


> In regards to wether stock? Her rear is fluffy, so it’s hard to fully gauge muscling. She could use more body length.
> 
> Since a profile picture only tells half the story, a front and rear picture would help determine if she has any width. Wether genetics are slow-growing but need heavy muscling and a wide base.
> 
> She’s a nice doe from this angle. Since wether stock is entirely different than fullblood boers, I’d pair her with a well-muscled, longer-bodied wether buck.


Thank you 
She is bred to Littleman (Krome X No Step) 
What do you think of him? Have you heard of No Setup or Krome before?
Thank you


----------



## Auggie (May 11, 2021)

@toth boer goats , @CountyLineAcres 
Thank you very much


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

